# BugTrap Error?



## WingedSouls (Mar 25, 2010)

I have no idea if this is the right place to post this seeing as how i rarely use forums but I've tried many times to fix this problem. I play a game called Grand Chase, which some may or may not have heard of. However, starting a few days ago whenever i try to start the game i get a error from BugTrap...I've never seen an error from BugTrap and have no idea how to fix it, I dont know what to do after my numerous failed attempts. The error report goes something like this:

main.exe caused ACCESS_VIOLATION in module "C:\Ntreev USA\Grand Chase\main.exe" at 0023:00401000

and heres the error report that came with it:


```
- <report version="1">
  <platform>Win32</platform> 
  <application /> 
  <version /> 
  <computer>CHRIS-PC</computer> 
  <user>Chris</user> 
  <timestamp>129139293658370000</timestamp> 
- <error>
  <what>ACCESS_VIOLATION</what> 
- <process>
  <name>main.exe</name> 
  <id>2156</id> 
  </process>
  <module>C:\Ntreev USA\Grand Chase\main.exe</module> 
  <address>0023:00401000</address> 
- <function>
  <name /> 
  <offset /> 
  </function>
  <file /> 
- <line>
  <number /> 
  <offset /> 
  </line>
  </error>
  <usermsg /> 
- <syserror>
  <code /> 
  <description /> 
  </syserror>
- <comerror>
  <description /> 
  <helpfile /> 
  <source /> 
  <guid /> 
  </comerror>
- <registers>
  <eax>0x76F1ECBD</eax> 
  <ebx>0x7EFDE000</ebx> 
  <ecx>0x00000000</ecx> 
  <edx>0x00401000</edx> 
  <esi>0x00000000</esi> 
  <edi>0x00000000</edi> 
  <esp>0x0027FF8C</esp> 
  <ebp>0x0027FF94</ebp> 
  <eip>0x00401000</eip> 
  <cs>0x0023</cs> 
  <ds>0x002B</ds> 
  <ss>0x002B</ss> 
  <es>0x002B</es> 
  <fs>0x0053</fs> 
  <gs>0x002B</gs> 
  <eflags>0x00010246</eflags> 
  </registers>
- <cpus>
  <number>2</number> 
  <architecture>Intel</architecture> 
- <cpu>
  <id>Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13</id> 
  <speed>2400</speed> 
  <description>Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2220 @ 2.40GHz</description> 
  </cpu>
- <cpu>
  <id>Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13</id> 
  <speed>2400</speed> 
  <description>Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2220 @ 2.40GHz</description> 
  </cpu>
  </cpus>
- <os>
  <version>Unknown</version> 
  <spack>Service Pack 2</spack> 
  <build>6002</build> 
  </os>
- <memory>
  <load>43</load> 
  <totalphys>4292096000</totalphys> 
  <availphys>2443112448</availphys> 
  <totalpage>4294967295</totalpage> 
  <availpage>4294967295</availpage> 
  </memory>
- <threads>
- <thread>
  <id>6116</id> 
  <status>interrupted</status> 
- <stack>
- <frame>
  <module>C:\Ntreev USA\Grand Chase\main.exe</module> 
  <address>0023:00401000</address> 
- <function>
  <name /> 
  <offset /> 
  </function>
  <file /> 
- <line>
  <number /> 
  <offset /> 
  </line>
  </frame>
- <frame>
  <module>C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll</module> 
  <address>0023:7757D24D</address> 
- <function>
  <name>RtlCreateUserProcess</name> 
  <offset>140</offset> 
  </function>
  <file /> 
- <line>
  <number /> 
  <offset /> 
  </line>
  </frame>
- <frame>
  <module>C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll</module> 
  <address>0023:7757D45F</address> 
- <function>
  <name>RtlCreateProcessParameters</name> 
  <offset>78</offset> 
  </function>
  <file /> 
- <line>
  <number /> 
  <offset /> 
  </line>
  </frame>
  </stack>
  </thread>
- <thread>
  <id>3052</id> 
  <status>running</status> 
- <stack>
- <frame>
  <module>C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll</module> 
  <address>0023:775491D5</address> 
- <function>
  <name>ZwWaitForSingleObject</name> 
  <offset>21</offset> 
  </function>
  <file /> 
- <line>
  <number /> 
  <offset /> 
  </line>
  </frame>
- <frame>
  <module>C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll</module> 
  <address>0023:76EA11D8</address> 
- <function>
  <name>WaitForSingleObject</name> 
  <offset>18</offset> 
  </function>
  <file /> 
- <line>
  <number /> 
  <offset /> 
  </line>
  </frame>
- <frame>
  <module>C:\Ntreev USA\Grand Chase\bugtrap.dll</module> 
  <address>0023:003839BD</address> 
- <function>
  <name>BT_InstallSehFilter</name> 
  <offset>6580</offset> 
  </function>
  <file /> 
- <line>
  <number /> 
  <offset /> 
  </line>
  </frame>
- <frame>
  <module>C:\Ntreev USA\Grand Chase\bugtrap.dll</module> 
  <address>0023:00381F38</address> 
- <function>
  <name>BT_MakeSnapshot</name> 
  <offset>340</offset> 
  </function>
  <file /> 
- <line>
  <number /> 
  <offset /> 
  </line>
  </frame>
- <frame>
  <module>C:\Ntreev USA\Grand Chase\bugtrap.dll</module> 
  <address>0023:00381F82</address> 
- <function>
  <name>BT_SehFilter</name> 
  <offset>11</offset> 
  </function>
  <file /> 
- <line>
  <number /> 
  <offset /> 
  </line>
  </frame>
- <frame>
  <module>C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll</module> 
  <address>0023:7757D29E</address> 
- <function>
  <name>RtlCreateUserProcess</name> 
  <offset>221</offset> 
  </function>
  <file /> 
- <line>
  <number /> 
  <offset /> 
  </line>
  </frame>
- <frame>
  <module>C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll</module> 
  <address>0023:7757D45F</address> 
- <function>
  <name>RtlCreateProcessParameters</name> 
  <offset>78</offset> 
  </function>
  <file /> 
- <line>
  <number /> 
  <offset /> 
  </line>
  </frame>
  </stack>
  </thread>
  </threads>
  <cmdline>"C:\Ntreev USA\Grand Chase\main.exe"</cmdline> 
  <curdir>C:\Windows\system32</curdir> 
- <environment>
- <variable>
  <name /> 
  <value>::=::\</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>ALLUSERSPROFILE</name> 
  <value>C:\ProgramData</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>APPDATA</name> 
  <value>C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Roaming</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>CLASSPATH</name> 
  <value>.;C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_01\lib\ext\QTJava.zip</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>CommonProgramFiles</name> 
  <value>C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>CommonProgramFiles(x86)</name> 
  <value>C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>CommonProgramW6432</name> 
  <value>C:\Program Files\Common Files</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>COMPUTERNAME</name> 
  <value>CHRIS-PC</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>ComSpec</name> 
  <value>C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>DFSTRACINGON</name> 
  <value>FALSE</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>FP_NO_HOST_CHECK</name> 
  <value>NO</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>HOMEDRIVE</name> 
  <value>C:</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>HOMEPATH</name> 
  <value>\Users\Chris</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>LOCALAPPDATA</name> 
  <value>C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>LOGONSERVER</name> 
  <value>\\CHRIS-PC</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>MSWorksProductCode</name> 
  <value>{15BC8CD0-A65B-47D0-A2DD-90A824590FA8}</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS</name> 
  <value>2</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>OnlineServices</name> 
  <value>Online Services</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>OS</name> 
  <value>Windows_NT</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>Path</name> 
  <value>C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\hp\bin\Python;C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\DivX Shared\</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>PATHEXT</name> 
  <value>.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>PCBRAND</name> 
  <value>Pavilion</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>Platform</name> 
  <value>HPD</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE</name> 
  <value>x86</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>PROCESSOR_ARCHITEW6432</name> 
  <value>AMD64</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER</name> 
  <value>Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13, GenuineIntel</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>PROCESSOR_LEVEL</name> 
  <value>6</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>PROCESSOR_REVISION</name> 
  <value>0f0d</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>ProgramData</name> 
  <value>C:\ProgramData</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>ProgramFiles</name> 
  <value>C:\Program Files (x86)</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>ProgramFiles(x86)</name> 
  <value>C:\Program Files (x86)</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>ProgramW6432</name> 
  <value>C:\Program Files</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>PUBLIC</name> 
  <value>C:\Users\Public</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>QTJAVA</name> 
  <value>C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_01\lib\ext\QTJava.zip</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>SESSIONNAME</name> 
  <value>Console</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>SystemDrive</name> 
  <value>C:</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>SystemRoot</name> 
  <value>C:\Windows</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>TEMP</name> 
  <value>C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\Temp</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>TMP</name> 
  <value>C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\Temp</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>TRACE_FORMAT_SEARCH_PATH</name> 
  <value>\\NTREL202.ntdev.corp.microsoft.com\34FB5F65-FFEB-4B61-BF0E-A6A76C450FAA\TraceFormat</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>USERDOMAIN</name> 
  <value>Chris-PC</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>USERNAME</name> 
  <value>Chris</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>USERPROFILE</name> 
  <value>C:\Users\Chris</value> 
  </variable>
- <variable>
  <name>windir</name> 
  <value>C:\Windows</value> 
  </variable>
  </environment>
  </report>
```
Seeing as how im bad with computers I have NO idea what this means at all. And I'm hoping someone can help me. Any advice is good advice i just wanna play my game again )=. Thanks in advance. (Oh, I'm new to this website by the way) Anways. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF,
Have you tried running the game as administrator?
If that doesn't work try compatability mode for XP.
Download the patcher from here and patch the game up to the latest version.
Also you could try reinstalling the game if none of these work, but run the installer as administrator.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

could you please post your full PC specs
also post the game's minimum requirements


----------

